# Paul Is As Good As Gone



## Bone Crusher (Jan 1, 2005)

Just heard on the radio that there's a very very very good chance PP will end up in Portland in exchange for Shareef Abdur-Rahim and Travis Outlaw. Ainge thinks Outlaw is a future star and wants to hand the team over to he and Jefferson next year.


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

LOL Boy I hope you are wrong.
Where did you hear this again?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

That would suck. 

Outlaw a future star? Pffft. He's Kedrick Brown v2.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I just wrote this on the Portland board.



> I actually think for this deal to really go down, Nick Van Exel and Raef Lafrentz would have to be thrown in to make it work as well.
> 
> The reason. No way Danny Ainge is going to trade Paul Pierce and Marcus Banks for Travis Outlaw. Letting Abdur-Rahim walk makes a lot of sense, but to trade Pierce and then basically get Outlaw is nuts. Makes absolutely no sense.
> 
> ...


Now let's see for a minute here. 

If Boston did get Portland's pick as well, they would be looking at:

No. 9 (Portland), No. 16 (their own) and No. 17 (Lakers)

As of right now I have them being able to choose from:

No. 9: Nemanja Aleksandrov, 7'1 SF/PF, Tiago Splitter, 6'11 PF
No. 16: Raymond Felton, 6'0 PG, John Gilchrist, 6'2 PG
No. 17: Hakim Warrick, 6'9 SF/PF, Shawne Williams, 6'8 SG/SF, Predrag Samardziski, C

Boston could leave one of these guys over in Europe to get more seasoning (or two of them) and still has cap room with all of those contracts gone to make a move in the off-season (maybe throw some money at a Tyson Chandler to run the floor for a big man and defend the rim.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

If Telfair isn't involved, that would majorly SUCK


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I like HKF's scenario. Tiago, Splitter, Deron Williams, Hakim Warrick...

It actually sounds a lot like mine (the one from the "Bucher reports..." where it was called "the worst trade ever"

Shareef Adur-Rahim
Nick Van Exel (or Damon Stoudamire; really the same thing)
A protected first-round pick
Viktor Khryapa (they won't give up Monia)

for

Paul Pierce
Raef Lafrentz
Michael Stewart
Jiri Welsch


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

I knew they were showcasing Paul when they let him start taking over games again playing Paul and Obie ball.
Sorry but this is just dumb, If Danny Ainge makes this stupid trade this town will crucify him. He will be lucky to keep any of his season ticket holders.
Putting him in charge of the Celtics is the dumbest move ever made by any owner and just remember who owned the Celtics before these current clowns.
I know where Walker is playing next year if this goes down.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Fenway said:


> I know where Walker is playing next year if this goes down.


Where?

-Petey


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

portland


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

The Portland owner and GM have been trying to get Walker for years.

Boston never knows anything. I doubt this trade happens because when was the last time Boston broke a trade before it happened. They didn't know about Nomar, heck ESPN reported Bruschi in the hospital before Boston ever did.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I've never heard of their interest in Walker, and if they really were they would package an expiring and some type of pick or younger player for him, so they have his bird rights.

-Petey


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

There was a deal in place before pre season of 2003 that had Walker in Portland for Rasheed but Rasheed told his agent he would make everyones lives miserable if he had to play in Boston so Ainge backed out.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Fenway said:


> There was a deal in place before pre season of 2003 that had Walker in Portland for Rasheed but Rasheed told his agent he would make everyones lives miserable if he had to play in Boston so Ainge backed out.


Lets be real, the Hawks stink. If they can get a pick for Walker they will as they most likely will let him walk in the offseason.

If Portland wanted him so bad, why won't they just offer right now, NVE and a pick for Walker? All expiring and they would have Walker's bird rights...

-Petey


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

Petey said:


> Lets be real, the Hawks stink. If they can get a pick for Walker they will as they most likely will let him walk in the offseason.
> 
> If Portland wanted him so bad, why won't they just offer right now, NVE and a pick for Walker? All expiring and they would have Walker's bird rights...
> 
> -Petey


[strike]I should know better then to talk to you at all.[/strike] I never said they wanted him badly. I said they have talked about a deal for him in the past.
Don't put words in my mouth that I never said.

No need for a comment like that. ---agoo


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Fenway said:


> I should know better then to talk to you at all. I never said they wanted him badly. I said they have talked about a deal for him in the past.
> Don't put words in my mouth that I never said.


Sorry, I wasn't trying to put words in your mouth.

I just have grown to like Walker when he left the Celtics, as I think he is a special player. NOT like a top player like some people thing, but he is pretty special in how he can do things other big men can't. That is why my interest.

I actually hope the Nets find a way to get the Shimmy into NJ. 

I asked about the trade, because if he goes there is most likely no way NJ gets him this offseason.

-Petey


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Fenway said:


> The Portland owner and GM have been trying to get Walker for years.
> 
> Boston never knows anything. I doubt this trade happens because when was the last time Boston broke a trade before it happened. They didn't know about Nomar, heck ESPN reported Bruschi in the hospital before Boston ever did.



Interesting that our GM has been in Portland for just 18 months...and they actually haven't been trying to get Walker for years.


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

Don't shoot the messenger. The trade that was a done deal was only a year and a half a go. If you have a probelm with the info blame the Boston Herald they were the paper who reported the trade was a done deal till Rasheed treatened to "make everyone miserable if he had to play in Boston". That is a quote my man.
Don't worry about it you ain't getting Pierce or Walker.lol


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

No one's talking about this trade...anywhere.

This cannot be true.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Fenway said:


> Don't shoot the messenger. The trade that was a done deal was only a year and a half a go. If you have a probelm with the info blame the Boston Herald they were the paper who reported the trade was a done deal till Rasheed treatened to "make everyone miserable if he had to play in Boston". That is a quote my man.
> Don't worry about it you ain't getting Pierce or Walker.lol


is this supposed to be some kind of let down or something? 

chances are the trade was talked about, but as in most cases, neither side could agree. Big deal. From our standpoint, getting Pierce for "only" Shareef and Outlaw is highway robbery. 

If Portland wanted Walker, they would've gotten him.


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

Hap said:


> is this supposed to be some kind of let down or something?
> 
> chances are the trade was talked about, but as in most cases, neither side could agree. Big deal. From our standpoint, getting Pierce for "only" Shareef and Outlaw is highway robbery.
> 
> If Portland wanted Walker, they would've gotten him.


Did you forget what forum you are on. It wasn't a put down it was facts. Ain't my fault you have a bad tude.

Who cares anyway. Neither team is winning a title anytime soon, Chill out.

No one is talking about this trade. Sounds like Hong got a little bit carried away in excitment.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Is there any link out there to confirm this ?
I really don't think anyone wants to see Paul go anywhere. 
He's doing great right now, Playing like a all star. 
Just took him awhile to adjust to playing with others instead of him and Walker. Now he's passing the ball really well, Taking it to the hole, and just being a all around leader now. Don't see him going anywhere.

PdP


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Fenway said:


> Did you forget what forum you are on. It wasn't a put down it was facts. Ain't my fault you have a bad tude.


huh? How do you get that I forgot what forum I'm in?

I'm not sure where you got the "bad tude" from. It's called communicating. It's a skill.



> Who cares anyway. Neither team is winning a title anytime soon, Chill out.


Not sure what this has to do with anything either. who isn't "chilled" out?



> No one is talking about this trade. Sounds like Hong got a little bit carried away in excitment.


No one talking about the trade can mean one of several things.

There are some scenarios where "BS" detectors are important. In Oregon, we have our local paper, and it has an "online" forum for the Blazers. 99.99% of the posts there are a waste of bandwidth. The rest are just idiots coming up with "trades they heard on kfxx (our local "sports" station..which is constantly dogging on the team and sucks up to the Mariners and Seahawks at the drop of a hat)". Every single one of the trades they "report" on Oregonlive is crap. So everytime I hear someone say radio station X is reporting something, I think to myself "ok, thats probably crap". 

Now, talking about what realistically might be in the trade (if there is one) isn't a big deal. No one needs to tell someone else to "chill out", especially when someones made 2 posts here, discussing something calmly. 

In the posts you've made in the blazers forum, you've expended more energy and have more of a need to "chill out" than I have here.


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

Communicating is a skill you are bad at then. I guess I am too because I am not spending any energy sitting at the computer. Why would I need to chill out I think it would be great for Paul to be stuck in Portland for the next 5 years the arrogant SOB. Just what he deserves.

HKF said the deal was all but done. If the deal was all but done they would be discussing it on are radio right now. They are not. This is Boston, they discuss trades. It gives them something to comaplin about since we don't have much to complain about around here when it comes to sports but the C's. (No one cares about hockey, they used too)


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Fenway said:


> Communicating is a skill you are bad at then.


burn!!

oh wait. 



> I guess I am too because I am not spending any energy sitting at the computer. Why would I need to chill out I think it would be great for Paul to be stuck in Portland for the next 5 years the arrogant SOB. Just what he deserves.


apparently I wasn't clear enough for you. 

I was mocking you saying I needed to chill out. 



> HKF said the deal was all but done.


your cognitive skills need improvement. Where did HKF say this was all but done?

He said nothing of the sort. From what I can see of his writing, he said IF THE DEAL was to go down, it would have to include certain players that he suggested in his scenario.

How the hell is that the same as saying the deal was all but done??

seriously? I suggest you re-read what HKF said. He never said it was a deal that was "all but done". At least, not in this thread or the thread in the Blazers forum.



> If the deal was all but done they would be discussing it on are radio right now. They are not. This is Boston, they discuss trades. It gives them something to comaplin about since we don't have much to complain about around here when it comes to sports but the C's. (No one cares about hockey, they used too)


I doubt there's much to talk about (regarding this trade) because it's very rare for trades to happen during the All Star Break, especially when one of the players involved is playing *IN* the all star game.


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

You are correct. Bone crusher is the guy who labeled the thread "Paul is as good as gone" Sorry HKF for some reason I thought this was your thread.

Listen Hap, Go away. I am not here to fight you. If the deal goes down enjoy Pierce. I hope he doesn't spit at the other teams you play or harass the rookies like he does in Boston. I would love to see how he adapts to Portland in a year or two.

You don't get the Boston media at all. It is different here. Believe me if this trade was a done deal it would be a discussion but no one seem's to care at all so I don't put much stock into it.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Fenway said:


> You are correct. Bone crusher is the guy who labeled the thread "Paul is as good as gone" Sorry HKF for some reason I thought this was your thread.
> 
> Listen Hap, Go away. I am not here to fight you. If the deal goes down enjoy Pierce. I hope he doesn't spit at the other teams you play or harass the rookies like he does in Boston. I would love to see how he adapts to Portland in a year or two.
> 
> You don't get the Boston media at all. It is different here. Believe me if this trade was a done deal it would be a discussion but no one seem's to care at all so I don't put much stock into it.


adapts to portland how?

you seem to be wanting to stick to the "it's a done deal" thing, when really, no one else is arguing that. Most of the people who are discussing it here, and in the Portland forum, are just discussing the possibilities, or the lack of reality of said trade.

You must be Bostons version of mixum.


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

I never said Portland fans were thinking anything. Ask Aquaitious he even thinks people have been talking like this trade is a done deal hence the name of the thread) Maybe you should read your own boards discussion because your already discussing what will happen to everyone if the deal gets done.

Boston radio discussed the Walter Mcarty trade for a week and a half before it got done. You don't think the discussion on Paul would be a bit bigger.


Here are the headlines:
Boston Radio Reporting Major Talks Between Blazers & Celtics 
Deal is all but done"
Now I wonder where I get a deal could be done any minute from?
DUH


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

Hap said:


> adapts to portland how?
> 
> you seem to be wanting to stick to the "it's a done deal" thing, when really, no one else is arguing that. Most of the people who are discussing it here, and in the Portland forum, are just discussing the possibilities, or the lack of reality of said trade.
> 
> You must be Bostons version of mixum.


[strike]HAP you are SOOOOO delusional.[/strike]

Fact: Blazers suck right now

Fact: Blazers will still suck after the deadline passes and this ridiculous deal doesn't happen.

wish in one hand, sh*t in the other Hap, this deal aint going down. period.

Even if this type of posting was allowed, there was still nothing done to warrant such a response. ---agoo


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

PatBateman said:


> HAP you are SOOOOO delusional.
> 
> Fact: Blazers suck right now
> 
> ...


please forgive me if your post was made in jest, as since you didn't put in a smilie face or an obvious "I'm kidding" type statement...there's no way to tell. However if it's not, I ask you this.

Where did I say that the trade will happen? Infact, Ive said that i doubt it will. Whether or not the blazers suck now, or later, really bares nothing on what I posted. I guess thats just the best way you can counter what I said, because obviously you haven't read any of it.

I'm glad you and fenway don't represent the rest of boston fans, because if you did, you guys would be the worst fan-base on the board. And please spare me the return lob saying something about me representing most blazer fans.


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

Hap said:


> please forgive me if your post was made in jest, as since you didn't put in a smilie face or an obvious "I'm kidding" type statement...there's no way to tell. However if it's not, I ask you this.
> 
> Where did I say that the trade will happen? Infact, Ive said that i doubt it will. Whether or not the blazers suck now, or later, really bares nothing on what I posted. I guess thats just the best way you can counter what I said, because obviously you haven't read any of it.
> 
> I'm glad you and fenway don't represent the rest of boston fans, because if you did, you guys would be the worst fan-base on the board. And please spare me the return lob saying something about me representing most blazer fans.


Okay I will start with a question.
How old are you 10? Your the one taking things personally because we have diff opinions then yours. 
FYI, Pat there is being serious. I was kidding with half my posts but you obviously feel the need for constant attention so I'll let you have it with Pat.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Fenway said:


> Okay I will start with a question.
> How old are you 10? Your the one taking things personally because we have diff opinions then yours.
> FYI, Pat there is being serious. I was kidding with half my posts but you obviously feel the need for constant attention so I'll let you have it with Pat.


[strike]be quiet, the adults are having a conversation.[/strike]

That was a bit much. ---agoo


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

Hap said:


> be quiet, the adults are having a conversation.



I never called you a name till you started in on me. That was Pat Batemean. I gave an opinion and your 10 year old self couldn't handle it.

Get over yourself. You are a troll. Go back to your board and insult everyone because they have the gaul not to agree with you.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Fenway said:


> I never called you a name till you started in on me. That was Pat Batemean. I gave an opinion and your 10 year old self couldn't handle it.
> 
> Get over yourself. You are a troll. Go back to your board and insult everyone because they have the gaul not to agree with you.


where did I call you a name?

what does not agreeing with me have to do with anything? I don't actually think we're disagreeing over anything. You've just made statements that aren't true.

Let's go through my statements, shall we?



> Interesting that our GM has been in Portland for just 18 months...and they actually haven't been trying to get Walker for years.


wow, Im a *******.



> is this supposed to be some kind of let down or something?
> 
> chances are the trade was talked about, but as in most cases, neither side could agree. Big deal. From our standpoint, getting Pierce for "only" Shareef and Outlaw is highway robbery.
> 
> If Portland wanted Walker, they would've gotten him.


man, what a jerk I am.



> huh? How do you get that I forgot what forum I'm in?
> I'm not sure where you got the "bad tude" from. It's called communicating. It's a skill.
> 
> Not sure what this has to do with anything either. who isn't "chilled" out?
> ...


sure looks trollish to me! Because I'm just making grandiose (wrong) statements about the celtics, aren't I? Cause god knows I'm surely attacking the team, aren't i??



> burn!!
> 
> oh wait.
> 
> ...





> adapts to portland how?
> 
> you seem to be wanting to stick to the "it's a done deal" thing, when really, no one else is arguing that. Most of the people who are discussing it here, and in the Portland forum, are just discussing the possibilities, or the lack of reality of said trade.
> 
> You must be Bostons version of mixum.


not exactly "troll" worthy.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

Damn guys, just calm down. I was just pissed because I am sensitive when people talk about the Celtics getting ripped off. We missed two drafts the last 6 years because Pitino gave away the picks, had bad drafts, and couldve gotten more for Walker.

Come on, let's talk bball and have a truce.

Not sure if that was a typo or a deliberate masking, but lets just use the guy's name, ok? ---agoo


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

PatBateman said:


> Damn guys, just calm down. I was just pissed because I am sensitive when people talk about the Celtics getting ripped off. We missed two drafts the last 6 years because Shhitino gave away the picks, had bad drafts, and couldve gotten more for Walker.
> 
> Come on, let's talk bball and have a truce.


Was my proposed deal really that bad?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Not really knowing a thing about the Celtics other than they wear green and Paul Pierce plays for them I'd like to add my 2 cents.

SAR, Outlaw and a 1st round pick seems like it's not enough to get Paul Pierce. I think if Portland took Lafrenz back and added ratliff or something then maybe. 

On the subject of Outlaw being Kedrick Brown squared I would disagree. It seems like every coach in our organization thinks this guy will be a really good if not great player. he is an athletic freak and has a very good jump shot. He is also a very good defensive player. the only reason that he isn't getting minutes is because Mo Cheeks likes to play veterans.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Hap said:


> adapts to portland how?
> 
> you seem to be wanting to stick to the "it's a done deal" thing, when really, no one else is arguing that. Most of the people who are discussing it here, and in the Portland forum, are just discussing the possibilities, or the lack of reality of said trade.
> 
> You must be Bostons version of mixum.


[strike]Hap he IS a Mixum, don't mind him, he's NOT a fan of the Boston Celtics AT ALL!  I have him on ignore, you may want to do the same.[/strike]

As for the deal...I just can't see Danny doing that deal, it doesn't do ANYTHING to make Boston any better unless Travis Outlaw is the 2nd coming of Shawn Marion and I don't think he is....but what do I know. A couple weeks ago I would have thought this was true but Paul has really stepped it up so now I'm thinking it's not.

I'm not entirely sure which poster you were attempting to insult, but please refrain from such things. ---agoo


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

whiterhino said:


> Quoted before I edited. ---agoo
> 
> As for the deal...I just can't see Danny doing that deal, it doesn't do ANYTHING to make Boston any better unless Travis Outlaw is the 2nd coming of Shawn Marion and I don't think he is....but what do I know. A couple weeks ago I would have thought this was true but Paul has really stepped it up so now I'm thinking it's not.



[strike]I should've known he was your forums mixum..but it's just fun to have a discussion with someone who thinks they know how to put you "in your place", but they just look like a fool.[/strike]

Again, no need for that. ---agoo


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

This thread is going nowhere. I think it's safe to ignore this rumor.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Whiterhino; please check your board private messages.*

-Petey


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Let it be stated, if this trade is basically a Pierce for Outlaw, I will quit watching the Celtics.

I repeat: *I will quit watching the Celtics.*


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

ZWW said:


> Let it be stated, if this trade is basically a Pierce for Outlaw, I will quit watching the Celtics.
> 
> I repeat: *I will quit watching the Celtics.*



im with ya' and if danny trades him for crap i will be very very very upset im all for making the team better but damn what is this rumored trade gonna do to help?


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

Outlaw is not a Kedrick Brown. He will at least be as good as Darius Miles. He's just as long and athletic as Darius was coming into the league, but he has a better attitude.

In one quarter, he had 5 blocks. He's the kind of player who will bump his neck against the rim when he dunks and he's really bulked up over the offseason. He has a very nice looking stroke from the outside, and can really finish with authority inside.

He might or might not become on all-star, but he WILL be a player in this league for a long time to come. You never now, you could be getting a Jermaine O'Neal type deal.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

ZWW said:


> Let it be stated, if this trade is basically a Pierce for Outlaw, I will quit watching the Celtics.
> 
> I repeat: *I will quit watching the Celtics.*



Behind this guy..

PdP


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I am closing this thread so that I can edit everything. I will then reopen it and hope that the discussion is civilized and not ridiculous. ---agoo

I have reopened the thread. Please keep your posted civil, avoid crap posting insulting each other because someone disagrees with you. Disagreement is the source of the web site because without it, we have nothing to talk about, get it?


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I can't say that I would support this deal, but I also know nothing of Outlaw. If we're sure that he's a Shawn Marion, then I'll go for it. If we're not sure of that, then there's no way we can make this deal. I want to see us keep Paul, resign Payton and just go with the picks we have and see what happens to our team from there.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

I don't think you trade one of the top 20 players in the league for an unproven commodity and expiring contracts unless that player is a malcontent ala VC. 

Right now we're in first place. We might not have what it takes on this roster to win a title, but we have a lot of picks and some very young promising players. From year 1 to year 2 is when players always show their greatest improvement, except for most High School ballers - that change is not quite so dramatic. I expect great improvement from Allen and we might see it from Jefferson as well, so I'd rather just hold onto Pierce and see what happens next year.

If it gets to be the last year of Pierce's contract and we are still a long ways away yeah a trade should be made. Right now however, I would hold onto him unless what you are getting in return is a sure thing - which can't be said yet about Outlaw.


----------

